# Advice: What Else Could Cause These Hypo-Like Symptoms?



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

Hello, I'm 33 yrs-old and have posted before, but I'm wondering if there is anything else that could cause these weird-o symptoms?

All blood-work and tests come back "normal" and both my doc and I are willing to try a small dose of Synthroid to see if it helps (25 or 50 mcgs). Hypothyroidism/Hashi's runs rampant in all the women in my family and doc says there aren't any more tests to run. However, I'm a little scared to try the medication and I'm wondering if we have *missed* something in a possible diagnosis. Could these symptoms be anything else??

*SYMPTOMS:*
- Strong family history of hypothyroidism/Hashimoto's
- Severe cold intolerance (Raynaud's, feet,legs, hands, and arms very cold) - getting worse
- Muscle cramps at rest
- low blood pressure (86/50-ish)
- low basal body temp [ave: 96.5 (armpit) & 97.3 (oral)]
- very fatigued, foggy, absolutely no energy
- dizzy feeling at times
- feeling depressed, low/ also anxiety
- arm/hand tingling, numbness
- diagnosed with chronic dry eyes
- dry hair (thinning around temples, front)
- pale in the face 
- irregular periods/PCOS
- low libido
- post nasal drip that won't go away (it doesn't feel like typical allergies)

*
TESTS: *
TSH: 1.99 (range: .27-4.2)
FT4:  1.2 (range: .85-1.71)
FT3:  "normal" don't have the results with me
Anti-TPO:  <10.0 (<35) "normal"
Thyroglob AB: <20 (<40) "normal" 
Ferritin:  68.3 (range: 13-150) 
Vit D:  61.2 (range: 30-100)
Glucose:  95.0 (range: 65-100) High side of normal
Cortisol:  "normal", but don't have the results with me
Fasting Glucose:  "normal", but don't have the results with me
ANA Antibodies: NEGATIVE one time, POSITIVE another time, then NEGATIVE the next (major autoimmune disease tests came back negative, though).
Head MRI: "normal"

We want to conceive soon, but health issues + biological clock ticking has not helped with the frustration, anxiety, and depression. I just feel like I'm a 90 yr-old woman. Doc and I are at the point of "trying" medication, to see if something works because I feel like such crap. He thinks we could be dealing with subclinical hypothyroidism. What do you think? Are we missing something that the symptoms could be pointing to? Should I start 25 mcg of Synthroid and see what happens?? I seem to be sensitive to most medication and it makes me really nervous.

Thanks again for your feedback! Hugs to all of you with thyroid issues!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Zugora said:


> Hello, I'm 33 yrs-old and have posted before, but I'm wondering if there is anything else that could cause these weird-o symptoms?
> 
> All blood-work and tests come back "normal" and both my doc and I are willing to try a small dose of Synthroid to see if it helps (25 or 50 mcgs). Hypothyroidism/Hashi's runs rampant in all the women in my family and doc says there aren't any more tests to run. However, I'm a little scared to try the medication and I'm wondering if we have *missed* something in a possible diagnosis. Could these symptoms be anything else??
> 
> ...


FT4 is below mid-range of 1.28 and TSH is probably too high. Most of us feel best @ 1.0 or less. However, I would be keen to see the FT3 and the range.

And do you think your Ferritin is stable or do you have to take iron? A lot of the symptoms you describe seem like they may be from low ferritin so I would advise to try and get that number up closer to 100 and see how you feel.

And most certainly try some Synthroid. The proof is in the pudding as they say.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

It's great that your doctor is so willing to try Synthroid to see if it alleviates your symptoms. I started on a low dose of Synthroid (50) and after about 3 weeks, I started to feel better. However... and this may be unique to me, but something to be aware of: a low dose can make you feel worse, too, after a time. Why? I was told here on the forum and by my doctor that at first, the body is thrilled that it is getting supplemental thyroid hormone in the form of Synthroid. Then, my body said, "Hey, I'm getting hormone from a pill - why bother to produce it at all?" The thyroid stops producing the hormone, and your low dose of Synthroid is not enough. You end up with a deficit of hormone, unless your meds are increased. You'll know if this is happening: you'll feel an improvement, and then... not so much as time goes on.

Good luck!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 26, 2010)

Just a quick thought - have you been tested for Sjogren's syndrome? The dry eyes, low temp, brain fog, fatigue are also symptoms of that. Ask your doctor to check your SED rate for inflammation, and especially SS-A and SS - B. Sjogren's often comes with Reynaud's (or the other way around), and is also common with Hashi's. And if Hashi's runs in your family, there is a genetic link to auto-immune issues. But of course, I'm not a doctor...just a patient with Sjogren's, hypo, Reynaud's, and others. Good luck!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> It's great that your doctor is so willing to try Synthroid to see if it alleviates your symptoms. I started on a low dose of Synthroid (50) and after about 3 weeks, I started to feel better. However... and this may be unique to me, but something to be aware of: a low dose can make you feel worse, too, after a time. Why? I was told here on the forum and by my doctor that at first, the body is thrilled that it is getting supplemental thyroid hormone in the form of Synthroid. Then, my body said, "Hey, I'm getting hormone from a pill - why bother to produce it at all?" The thyroid stops producing the hormone, and your low dose of Synthroid is not enough. You end up with a deficit of hormone, unless your meds are increased. You'll know if this is happening: you'll feel an improvement, and then... not so much as time goes on.
> 
> Good luck!


You are so right. That is because to get you to the right places, it has to take you to all the wrong places first. Sad, but true.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Andros,

Indeed, this really is a journey. It changes all of the time. I guess that is what keeps life exciting  I figure this has been a 6 month journey so far - I'm hoping by 9 months I am pretty much on an even keel.

Zugora, I will be curious to see if you feel better on Synthroid. I hope you start feeling better soon! Please keep us posted!


----------



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

Thank you so much, everyone. This forum is so very helpful and I very much appreciate your support and information here.

*I did find out my FT3 it was 3.03*, however I don't know what the range is, but the nurse on the phone said it was normal. What do you think of this result? It was taken 5 months ago.

Butterfly, yes, Sjogren's was tested for as well as other auto-immune diseases/disorders - all normal. Because of the dry eyes, we're were thinking Sjogren's from the beginning, but all results say it's normal or negative.

I'm getting off Effexor (anti-depressant) right now, so I'm waiting to start the Synthroid, hopefully, in a few weeks. Effexor withdrawal has not been fun, to say the least.

Thank you again! You are the best support group ever!


----------



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

Andros said:


> FT4 is below mid-range of 1.28 and TSH is probably too high. Most of us feel best @ 1.0 or less. However, I would be keen to see the FT3 and the range.
> 
> And most certainly try some Synthroid. The proof is in the pudding as they say.


Thanks, Andros! I just called to get my FT3 results from back in March. It was 3.03 (normal). Not sure what the range is...would you mind interpreting? I'm waiting to start the Synthroid until I am through with the darn Effexor withdrawal. ugh. Thank you again for the support! It is appreciated more than you know!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Zugora said:


> Thank you so much, everyone. This forum is so very helpful and I very much appreciate your support and information here.
> 
> *I did find out my FT3 it was 3.03*, however I don't know what the range is, but the nurse on the phone said it was normal. What do you think of this result? It was taken 5 months ago.
> 
> ...


There is no way I could even guess at that w/o a range. My lab has results and ranges are in the hundreds for FT3. Each lab differs.

Glad you are withdrawing from Anti-D. They do have their place but should only be Rx'd by a psychiatrist "if" needed. That is my humble opinion.


----------



## CMantz (Jun 4, 2010)

Zugora
I am curious as to how exactly you are withdrawing from Effexor?

My husband has been on it from probably 5 years and would like to get off of it but as soon as he tries to taper down his blood pressure goes up.

He has even thought of opening the capsule and taking out a grain one day, two the next and so on. But I have also seen it recommended that you take your regular dose for several days and then sneak in a lower dose a day or two and then back up. Do this for several weeks and then drop both doses and contain.

Then we have read about people that just cold turkey quit but he gets "brain zaps (that's what he calls it") immediately when he misses a dose so that is probably not an option.

Thanks-Chris


----------



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

CMantz said:


> Zugora
> I am curious as to how exactly you are withdrawing from Effexor?
> 
> My husband has been on it from probably 5 years and would like to get off of it but as soon as he tries to taper down his blood pressure goes up.
> ...


Hi Chris,
I'll send you a message regarding this...


----------



## Zugora (Feb 14, 2010)

Zugora said:


> Hello, I'm 33 yrs-old and have posted before, but I'm wondering if there is anything else that could cause these weird-o symptoms?
> 
> All blood-work and tests come back "normal" and both my doc and I are willing to try a small dose of Synthroid to see if it helps (25 or 50 mcgs). Hypothyroidism/Hashi's runs rampant in all the women in my family and doc says there aren't any more tests to run. However, I'm a little scared to try the medication and I'm wondering if we have *missed* something in a possible diagnosis. Could these symptoms be anything else??
> 
> ...


Just thought I would update this post:
In September, my doctor suggested that I should try a low dose of Synthroid and see if symptoms improve. Well, for two days on .25, I felt like I was on speed: extreme heart racing, sweating, restless, very angry, soooooo terrible that I stopped after two days.

Today: my new doctor gave me the results back from a saliva test: I have *adrenal fatigue/insufficiency* - cortisol levels are VERY low, but not low enough to be Addison's Disease. She believes that my endocrine system has been compromised due to stress, stopping birth control pills after 15 years and PCOS (which is a hormone imbalance to begin with). Adrenal fatigue can also cause low BP, low body temperature, extreme fatigue, foggy brain, and similar hypo-thyroid symptoms. I have also been diagnosed with depression and anxiety. This actually feels like a relief to me! This new doc takes an integrative approach and has prescribed me bio-identical Progesterone, Vitex, Isocort, and B-vitamins for now. I'm also on an anti-depressant now which I think will help my mood even if I still have symptoms. Cross-fingers!! Thank you for all your support. :hugs:


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

CMantz said:


> Zugora
> I am curious as to how exactly you are withdrawing from Effexor?
> 
> My husband has been on it from probably 5 years and would like to get off of it but as soon as he tries to taper down his blood pressure goes up.
> ...


UGH! One more reason I am afraid to take the anti-depressant my doc prescribed for me....


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Zugora,

Sounds like doctor has you headed in the right direction.

When trying to conceive you want the TSH between 1 and 2. No higher no, lower.

Good luck! and thanks for the up date.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

"UGH! One more reason I am afraid to take the anti-depressant my doc prescribed for me...."

When I took anti-depressant and now my anxiety medication, as well as prescribed sleeping meds., I only take the pill(s) 4 out of 7 days per week. No problems with having to wing off.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

GD Women said:


> "UGH! One more reason I am afraid to take the anti-depressant my doc prescribed for me...."
> 
> When I took anti-depressant and now my anxiety medication, as well as prescribed sleeping meds., I only take the pill(s) 4 out of 7 days per week. No problems with having to wing off.


The symptoms she prescribed it for are improving without the med for now. So, I have chosen to wait to see if I really need it. Talked it over with my therapist, and she is in agreement. Symptoms are too closely related to other medical issues/medications changes. Because of the way my body reacts to things, I would rather wait and be cautious than start something new and potentially have a whole new set of side effects to deal with!


----------

